# Trains in Paphos



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Has anyone else heard the rumour about the new train service starting from Paphos to Nicosia. Have they started and where from in Paphos.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

karentuppence said:


> Has anyone else heard the rumour about the new train service starting from Paphos to Nicosia. Have they started and where from in Paphos.


I doubt very much that there will ever be a train service. I think its just a silly rumour.
As for have they started, that would be very difficult without any railway lines


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks, thought it was a rumour


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There did used to be a railway many years ago but it was on the Eastern side of the island and was discontinued due to being financially unviable.
I beleive it was built to serve the mines and also to bring timber from the Troodos mountains to Famagusta port.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> There did used to be a railway many years ago but it was on the Eastern side of the island and was discontinued due to being financially unviable.
> I beleive it was built to serve the mines and also to bring timber from the Troodos mountains to Famagusta port.


Interesting fact there Veronica


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

SWJ said:


> Interesting fact there Veronica


There is a fascinating book called 'The Railways of Cyprus' by Michael Radford, quite a heavy edition ( all 430 pages) which gives the history will lovely pictures about the Cyprus Railway. In fact at Evryhou ( near Kakopetria) the railway station building has been restored and there is ( or was) a plan to make it into a national railway museum!!! (hidden Cyprus again)


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Veronica said:


> There did used to be a railway many years ago but it was on the Eastern side of the island and was discontinued due to being financially unviable.
> I beleive it was built to serve the mines and also to bring timber from the Troodos mountains to Famagusta port.


Thought this might be of interest, it is at Kalavasos Village, between Larnaca and Limassol.

A little ahead of the village, you will see a small park opposite a tavern/kiosk. There is a stream behind this park, on top of which is the only rail bridge (the only one that I know of) in Cyprus. There you will find a small train (engine and carriages) which was used in the past to carry stuff out of the mines. When the stream has lot of water, the bridge with the train is a good photo-op!


Would have added the photo that goes with this description, but dont know how to do it. :-(


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pearsews said:


> Thought this might be of interest, it is at Kalavasos Village, between Larnaca and Limassol.
> 
> A little ahead of the village, you will see a small park opposite a tavern/kiosk. There is a stream behind this park, on top of which is the only rail bridge (the only one that I know of) in Cyprus. There you will find a small train (engine and carriages) which was used in the past to carry stuff out of the mines. When the stream has lot of water, the bridge with the train is a good photo-op!
> 
> ...


Is this the one?


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Is this the one?


Yes, thats it, but taken from a different angle. You are clever, I just could not work out how to do it!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pearsews said:


> Yes, thats it, but taken from a different angle. You are clever, I just could not work out how to do it!!!


when you are doing a post if you look at the top of the box for a paper clip symbol, click on that and a box will open for downloading pictures. I just havn't worked out yet how to get the pictures to come out full sized and not thumbnails.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Veronica said:


> when you are doing a post if you look at the top of the box for a paper clip symobol, click on that and a box will open for downloading pictures. I just havn't worked out yet how to get the pictures to come out full sized and not thumbnails.


Hi Veronca!

I think you will always get them as thumbnails in the post, but if you click in them they come as fullsize. I think this is done to speed up the loading of the forum


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi Veronca!
> 
> I think you will always get them as thumbnails in the post, but if you click in them they come as fullsize. I think this is done to speed up the loading of the forum


That would make sense Anders but on some threads where pictures have been posted they come up as full sized pics. 
Still, as I am a bit of a klutz where computers are concerned I will simply continue to be confused about a lot of things.
Its my brain sponge, far to full of rubbish to take in anything new.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

You mean like this?

http://www.maine-****.org/images/merlinlogo.gif


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I mean like this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-photos/70545-postcards-england-part-2-a.html

If I had done that it wouldhave come up as a thumbnail.
I was putting picutres of Cyprus onto the forum but I gave up because I cant get them to come up big.


Cute kitty by the way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

The difference is that you upload pictures from your computer. The ones you see in full size is already online and you only submit the link. You see a picture symbol to the right in the top menu when you right a message. If you pressit there will come up a box that ask for the path to the picture. It should be like this for the car on the postcard

http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/4504891.jpg

Hope its clearer


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sort of, maybe


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> when you are doing a post if you look at the top of the box for a paper clip symobol, click on that and a box will open for downloading pictures. I just havn't worked out yet how to get the pictures to come out full sized and not thumbnails.


Hi. Veronica,

If you click on the thumbnail it opens as a full picture..

PS` I'm back

PPS I posted this before I read all of the thread... Silly me.. (I'll go back to sleep)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> Hi. Veronica,
> 
> If you click on the thumbnail it opens as a full picture..
> 
> ...


Hiya Terry,(and Pam) Welcome home
Yes go back to bed and rest your poor old brain


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re trains*



karentuppence said:


> Has anyone else heard the rumour about the new train service starting from Paphos to Nicosia. Have they started and where from in Paphos.


THE REINTRODUCTION OF THE RAILWAY TO CYPRUS, {the last train that ran in cyprus was 1952} before the entire railway system was removed} THE PLANS FOR A FUTURE RAILWAY TO BE INSTALLED IN CYPRUS IS ONLY BEING DISCUSSED AT THE MOMENT AND WOULD TAKE A CONSIDERABLE AMOUNT OF TIME BEFORE IT WOULD BE OPERATIVE


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

oxocube123 said:


> THE REINTRODUCTION OF THE RAILWAY TO CYPRUS, {the last train that ran in cyprus was 1952} before the entire railway system was removed} THE PLANS FOR A FUTURE RAILWAY TO BE INSTALLED IN CYPRUS IS ONLY BEING DISCUSSED AT THE MOMENT AND WOULD TAKE A CONSIDERABLE AMOUNT OF TIME BEFORE IT WOULD BE OPERATIVE


thanks for info


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

And Money, something that Cyprus dont have


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's like the motorway that is 'planned' from paphos to Polis. Every year they say they will start it next year and every year they put it off for yet another year.
Even if there are plans to build a new railway I doubt vey much that I will be alive to see it happen


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

vegaanders said:


> and money, something that cyprus dont have


thats what they tell us????????????????????????????


----------

